# Dead Colt Creek



## skyball

Fished Dead colt creek and pulled out a lot of nice crappies.We threw them all back though. There were some hunters on the other end which made it interesting,but the fish didnt seem to care. :lol:


----------



## eyehunter

Anyone ice fish this lake? Saw the last post stated nice crappies were caught, wondering if it's fishable in the winter, is the access good, and where exactly is it?


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I havn't had a chance to get out and fish it yet this winter but i hear there hasn't been much activity yet. Good access and a few guys fishing it in the winter. Located right between Lisbon and Gwinner just east of HWY 32 a couple miles.


----------

